# New to forum gotta few questions about the 98 xe



## JonRoberts (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey guys im new to the nissan world never owned one but always liked the 98 XE short bed. I was just wandering what years did they make this body style and what you guys think about the truck itself. I just need something that gets decent gas milaged and that i can still take camping. I been looking into the 4cyl with the 5spd. Also been thinking about an early frontier. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

Well, that IS an early frontier.. first year as a matter of fact.. Since this is a hardbody forum, this might be better asked in a frontier forum. They made that body style from 1998 to 2004. Im not sure on the reliability of that era. Nissan at that time was literally on the verge of extinction.. Look up carsurvey.org and get a real world opinion of the reliability and satisfaction.

Good Luck!


----------



## JonRoberts (Feb 9, 2009)

well I think i know what frontier you are talking about and that is something that I would like to look into also but the XE short bed i mentioned was a hardbody. It may not have been a 98 maybe it was a 97 if i remember correctly i have only seen two different trim levels one as a king cab and then the regular cab. The truck has a nice stance to it looks like it may have a small factory body lift. does that help any? i will also check out that website.


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

1997 was the last year for the hardbody. They came in 3 trim levels.. Base, XE and SE. All have the four cylinder 12 valve engine. very durable and solid trucks. They have a very square appearance to them. The Frontier had a bit of a slant to the nose and the beds were not as deep as the Hardbody which is kinda weird since Nissan often mentioned how deep the bed was when comparing to Toyota.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I prefer the HB myself, (mine is a 86.5 2wd Z24)


----------



## JonRoberts (Feb 9, 2009)

Cool I been doing research and cant believe what im finding. I have found multiple hb's with well over 200,000 miles that look brand new! Are these trucks really that indestructable? I also checked some reviews on Kbb.com and most people say they have never had any mechanical problems other than a starter and alt. Is the motor really that tough to go well over 200,000 miles? I been searching around and found a few that i may go look at all avrg 130,000 which seems to be nothing for these trucks. They all seem to be in the price range of 2800-3500. Cheap and dependable? Im starting to fall in love with these things. I read on a review that a guy is getting 32mpg in his with 245,500 miles on it thats insane!:woowoo:


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

32 mpg is bullcrap... These trucks get at their best MAYBE 24 ish..

yes they are very very well built. Nissan's do not have the engine problems that Toyotas do and they can take a lot of punishment. Cheap? well, perhaps initially but the repair parts are not and you can't get most of them at the local parts store. These engines are easily capable of 300K + miles

Tougher frames, better and bigger beds, more room in the cab than Toyota.

resale value can be hit and miss. They just don't have the same as Toyota which I can only attribute to the wonderful world of rationality in human beings... 

Which is fine with me, better truck and cheaper as well.


----------



## 68Datsun510 (Jan 19, 2009)

32mpg driving downhill with a 60mph tailwind!

SPeaking of resale, i picked up my 97 for 3000, theres an 86 toyota for sale for 2600 FIRM down the street. lol!


----------



## mknight759 (Dec 24, 2008)

i had a 98 2wd a few years ago i have a 95 4wd now i like the 95 better to me i have also had a few toyota 4wd also they about the same to me i think the niss engine not quite as noisy and you can get the niss trucks alot cheaper for some reason


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

JonRoberts said:


> Cool I been doing research and cant believe what im finding. I have found multiple hb's with well over 200,000 miles that look brand new! Are these trucks really that indestructable? I also checked some reviews on Kbb.com and most people say they have never had any mechanical problems other than a starter and alt. Is the motor really that tough to go well over 200,000 miles? I been searching around and found a few that i may go look at all avrg 130,000 which seems to be nothing for these trucks. They all seem to be in the price range of 2800-3500. Cheap and dependable? Im starting to fall in love with these things. I read on a review that a guy is getting 32mpg in his with 245,500 miles on it thats insane!:woowoo:


LOL just thought you might find this input interesting.... My 93 hardbody has 325,000 miles on it and is still going strong. Runs like a dream. :woowoo:


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have owned my truck for 22yrs and in that time I have replaced a water pump and all the water hoses, I kept all the hoses(spares) none of them where soft, swollen etc, oh yeah I did replace one injector... but thats about it! Its been the best truck! always brings me home!
The truck came with 14's, I went to 235/75/15's and my mileage is still 22-24mpg's (in town)


----------



## JonRoberts (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow i dont know why i havnt bought one of these trucks sooner. My jeep gets 12mpg and doesnt promise getting me home. on top of that i cant haul anything the only purpose it serves is a toy. 

Yal say the parts to fix it are expensive but has anyone really had any major mechanical issue's?

When I go to look at one is there anything specific i should look for?

I also have heard that the auto tranny was crap that the 5spd holds up much better. is there any truth to this or is this just opininons?


----------



## Peterdaniel (May 24, 2005)

Well, there you have the trade off.. great mechanical reliability/durability but expensive for parts.. Which kinda makes sense since if you get OEM quality that lasted nice and long, then its going to be expensive or should I say, worth what you pay for.

Automatics are OK as far as reliability goes, just dog slow, and with any automatic, you will not get the mileage out of it compared to a 5 speed.


----------



## JonRoberts (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah im a big promoter of you get what you pay for.

I would rather have a 5spd anyway i think. just for the extra mpg. 

Im about to go look at a 97 king cab with a 2" body lift and 31's i believe it has 143,000 miles and the guy is asking 3200. think this is about right for the truck? Im gonna try to chew him out of it anyway just wanting a second opinion


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

Ha! expensive? Try shopping for SAAB parts... Proper spark plugs: $15.00 each. Fog light: $320.00. I'm excited about all the cheap parts I'm going to be able to get for my truck...when I find it.


----------



## JonRoberts (Feb 9, 2009)

haha i think i would have just disconnected the fog lights! 

I have been amazed so far on the reliability of these trucks cant wait to get in one


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

You and I are in the same exact situation lol.


----------



## the red mule (Feb 7, 2009)

*cheap truck not*

i bought my 92 hb 4cy 5sp 4x in nov of 08 and only paid 500$ for it and it came with 92000 miles. so far all i have had to do is replace some fuel lines and a couple of the brake lines,and repair the frame where it rusted away, replace the bulbs and housing in the rear,now i have to build a flatbed for it cause the only thing holding the bed together is the factory plastic liner.lol
speaking of the bed does anyone have a tool box for the truck they would like to get rid of cheaply or free in the indiana,illinois,iowa area. preferably aluminum or steel box


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

guys my 93 reg cab 4 banger 5 speed got 24-26 in town and 30ish on the highway. ...lucky to get 22mpg in my ext cab 4x4 doing 55 (cry) :woowoo:


----------



## Naadomail (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, you got those numbers from the regular cab doing 55 on the highway too I suppose?


----------



## smikster (Aug 12, 2008)

lol it's been so long. I don't want to tell a lie. but gas was cheap then so i don't really see me doing 55 back then...i do remember i was married then lol now that was a long time ago  

didn't drive it on the highway much, not a comfy ride for long. hate them bench seats. i do remember very clear the worst i ever got was 23 mpg in town doing burnouts all the time. avg was about 26 most of the time. but then again it only had 30k some miles when i got it. I miss it, would love to know where it's at today


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Well Jon, remember that no matter how good Nissans are they can be destroyed by abuse, so be careful when you buy a used one, or any used vehicle for that matter. I bought mine with 186,000 miles and it now has over 205,000 and the only major repair I've had to do is have the automatic transmission rebuilt. Had my black baby not cast stars in my eyes when I saw it on the lot, I would have noticed the transmission had issues from the start.


----------



## JonRoberts (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks i have heard the auto tranny was bad about problems im looking into a manual myself. I think soon as i get it im going to have a full service done on the truck. All fluids plugs wires the whole shabang


----------

